# 75th Ranger Regiment conducts change of responsibility



## Ravage (Mar 11, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/March/090311-03.html

FORT BENNING, Ga. (USASOC News Service, March 11, 2009) – The 75th Ranger Regiment saw a change in senior enlisted leadership March 11.

Regimental Command Sergeant Major Douglas Pallister relinquished responsibility to Command Sergeant Major Chris Hardy in a ceremony at the Ranger Memorial.

Since Pallister assumed responsibility March 2007, the 75th Ranger Regiment has seen a tremendous growth in personnel.

“Doug has taken on numerous challenges, seeing more growth in his time, standing up a new [Special Troops] battalion and adding a company to each rifle battalion, since the Regiment was formed in 1984,” said Col. Richard D. Clarke, 75th Ranger Regiment Commanding Officer.

There have also been multiple changes on the battlefield.

“Doug dealt with fundamental changes in our fighting formations and organizations in both Iraq and Afghanistan and has had a tremendous impact upon the Global War on Terrorism,” said Clarke. 

And with the utmost care, concern, grace and professionalism, Pallister has taken care of wounded Rangers, fallen comrades and their families.

“He has also had to deal with many of the other difficult portions of leadership—the hardest—caring for the wounded and our fallen comrades and their families,” said Clarke.
Pallister and Clarke have traveled the world together, making multiple trips to Afghanistan and Iraq and other places around the world. 

“I could not have asked for a better advisor, friend, traveling companion, or most of all, Regimental Command Sergeant Major,” said Clarke.

The mutual respect and friendship that these two men feel for each other was evident in Pallister’s remarks as well.

“It has been an awesome ride Col. Clarke.  We’ve traveled the world together leading Rangers in both combat and training and I cannot think of a better Ranger buddy than you to have done it with,” said Pallister.

“When Michael Jordan’s grandkids ask him what he’s done in his life, he will name off multiple NBA titles and MVP awards. When my grandkids ask me what I’ve done in my life, I will tell them that I was able to serve side by side with true American heroes,” said Pallister. “I think I got the better deal.”

Pallister offered his appreciation to men who have had a substantial influence in his life, most importantly are the men who are on the front lines of this war every single night, the First Sergeants, Platoon Sergeants, Squad, Section and Team Leaders and most importantly the Rangers.

“You are everything that is right in this Nation.  Every night you go out on target after the enemies of this Nation,” said Pallister. “You never ask why, you just ask when and where. It is because of you and those like you, that this is the greatest nation on Earth.”

“When this ceremony is over, I will be gone from the ranks of this great Regiment, but the Regiment will not miss a beat,” said Pallister. “As we speak, Rangers are either on a target or getting ready to go on target. 

“Tonight there will be fewer enemies of our country because Rangers are out there taking the fight to the enemy. They are doing the nation’s business just like they do every day,” concluded Pallister.

Pallister’s next assignment is with the Naval Senior Enlisted Academy, Newport, Rhode Island.

“The depth of our Army and Ranger bench is strong.  The incoming Command Sergeant Major is also a distinguished Ranger leader who has lived Abrams Charter and then some,” said Clarke.  

Hardy has served in every battalion in every leadership position available.

“He is recognized throughout this Regiment by officers, NCOs and Rangers for his professionalism and commitment and is the clear choice and replacement as the next Regimental Command Sergeant Major,” said Clarke.

“The privilege of being selected as a brigade Command Sergeant Major is probably the highest honor a CSM can receive and selection as the Regimental Command Sergeant Major of the 75th Ranger Regiment, the only brigade like it in the Army and world for that matter is for lack of a better term, HOOAH!” said Hardy. “I stand before you humbled with this awesome leadership responsibility and motivated to take on all that comes with it.”

To the Rangers of the Regiment, Hardy had this to say:

“Thank you for all that you do every day. I expect each of you to live the Ranger Creed, maintain the Ranger standards and apply common sense in everything you do—when in doubt go back to the Ranger Creed, the meaning is more than words to memorize,” said Hardy. “With that said, you can expect the exact same from me; I will set the example and I will put the best interest of the Rangers and this Regiment foremost in all matters considering readiness to improve the survival and lethality on the battlefield.”








> Former Regimental Command Sergeant Major Doug Pallister passes the colors to Regimental Commanding Officer Col. Richard D. Clarke at the 75th Ranger Regiment Change of Responsibility held March 11 at Ranger Memorial, Fort Benning, Ga. (Photo provided by 75th Ranger Regimental Public Affairs Office)


----------



## RGRRTO (May 13, 2009)

*Brigade?*



Ravage said:


> http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/March/090311-03.html
> 
> “The privilege of being selected as a brigade Command Sergeant Major is probably the highest honor a CSM can receive and selection as the Regimental Command Sergeant Major of the 75th Ranger Regiment, the only brigade like it in the Army and world for that matter is for lack of a better term, HOOAH!” said Hardy.



His reference to the Regiment as a brigade is confusing. Although the number of troops in the RR is consistent with brigade size, in my research I found 2 sources which both state:

_*Brigade - 3,000 to 5,000 solders. A brigade headquarters commands the tactical operation of two to five organic or attached combat battalions. Normally commanded by a colonel with a command sergeant major as senior NCO, brigades are employed on independent or semi-independent operations. Armored cavalry, Ranger and Special Forces units of this size are categorized as regiments or groups. *_

Was this a misstatement or really just semantics?


----------



## Tyrant (May 13, 2009)

Its semantics.


----------

